# General Chat > General Discussion >  Favorite Xbox 360 Games.

## King XII

My Favorite Xbox 360 Games are follows:
- Delta Force
- Hit man
- Black Hawk Dawn
- IGI

----------


## robbiesmith

There are lots of games in XBOX 360 which are my favorite. Here are some of them: Gears of War 2, Prince of Persia Sands of time, James Bond Blood Stone, Need for Speed Most Wanted, Battlefield Bad Company 2, etc.

----------


## johnmarsh12

Favorite Xbox 360 Games.

Red Dead Redemption
Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare
Fight Night Round 3

----------


## jhonalan

My favorite X-box games are BioShock, Mass Effect 2, Red Dead Redemption,  Halo: Reach,  Fallout 3,  Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare and Gears of War 2.

----------


## sebastomas

Here are some of my most favorite XBOX 360 games: Mass Effect 2, Just Cause 2, Medal of honor, James Bond Blood Stone, Call of Duty Modern Warfare, Splinter Cell Conviction, Age of Empires, Civilization IV and Red Alert 3.

----------


## longwest

My favourite xbox 360 games are Black Hawk Dawn, Red Dead Redemption,Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare, Fight Night Round 3, Gears of War 2, James Bond Blood Stone, Need for Speed Most Wanted and Battlefield Bad Company 2.

----------


## richardolson

My favorite game are Marvel Vs. Capcom 3 Ultimate,GoldenEye  eloaded,Insanely Twisted Shadow Planet,Lucha Fury,Tropico 4,Poopocalypse and Rock of Ages.

123inkjets coupon code

----------


## billyjordon

Mine favourite Xbox 360 games are Halo: Reach, Fable III, Mass Effect II, Forza Motorsports 3, Bayonetta, Alan Wake and Gears Of War 2.

----------


## donvincet

I also like to play games on XBOX 360 and here are my most favorite XBOX games:

1. Halo 2
2. Medal of honor
3. Half life 2
4. Midtown Madness 2
5. Homefront

----------


## ronnywarn

I have a X Box 360 console for gaming. It is such a nice experience to play games on it. Two 360 games are mine favourite, one is Halo 2 and other is Mass effects 2.

----------


## abigsaunder

I also play games on XBOX 360 and its my favorite console to play video games. My most favorite games are: Halo 2, Gears of War 2, Test Drive Unlimited 2, Motocross Madness, Splinter Cell Conviction, Age of Empires and Call of Duty Black Ops.

----------


## woodbell

My favourite xbox 360 games are Red Dead Redemption, Gears of War 2, Black Hawk Dawn, Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare, Fight Night Round 3, Prince of Persia Sands of time, James Bond Blood Stone, Mass Effect 2, 
Halo: Reach, Fallout 3, Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare, Civilization IV and Red Alert 3.

----------


## petercamera

Xbox 360 is my favourite game genre and I have lots of game collection of it. Mass effect II, Halo II, Gears Of War II and Need for Speed are my favourite xbox 360 games. Really it is the best game genre.

----------


## petrosteroid

My favorite X-box games are BioShock,  Halo: Reach, Fallout 3, Call of Duty, Mass Effect 2, Red Dead Redemption, and Gears of War 2. My favourite one is Fallout III among all.

----------


## jasonprkr

Playing video games helps me to beat stress and its my favorite hobby as well. My favorite XBOX 360 games are: Call of Duty Black Ops, Splinter Cell Conviction, Deus Ex Human Revolution, James Bond Blood Stone and Need For Speed Most Wanted.

----------


## marcusezell

I have an X-Box 360 gaming console. It is such a nice experience to play on it. Two sets of 360 mines are favourite is Halo 2 and other effects of the Mass is 2.

----------


## jeckvilson

My favorite X-box games are BioShock, Mass Effect 2, Red Dead Redemption, Halo: Reach, Fallout 3, Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare and Gears of War 2.

----------


## megertormy

Xbox 360 is my favorite game genre and I have a lot of games in the collection itself. Mass Effect II, Halo II, Gears Of War II and Need for Speed ​​are my favorite Xbox 360. It really is the best game genre.

----------


## bogerjarry

I have an X-Box 360 gaming console. It is such a nice experience to play on it. Two sets of 360 mines are favorite is Halo 2 and other effects of the Mass is 2.

----------


## helmetteam

Xbox 360 is my favourite gaming console and mine favourite Xbox 360 games are Forza Motorsports 3, Bayonetta, Halo: Reach, Fable III, Mass Effect II,  and Gears Of War 2. Among all here my favourite one is Halo Reach.

----------


## spidercrome

Xbox 360 is the best gaming genre and my favourite game genre and I have lots of game of it. Gears Of War II, Mass effect II, Halo II and Need for Speed are my favourite xbox 360 games. Really it is the best game genre.

----------


## mariaronsan

My Favorite Xbox 360 Games
1. Saints Row: The Third 
2. Forza Motorsport 4 
3. Dark Souls
4. Rage
5. Trenched

----------


## wingercrome

My favorite X-box games are 
Fallout 3, 
Call of Duty, 
BioShock, 
Halo: Reach, 
Mass Effect 2, 
My favourite one is Fallout III among all.

----------


## seanconee

These are the favorite Xbox 360 games:
1. Rage
2. Counter Strike
3. Call of Duty
4. Fall Out

----------


## robertspears

My top 5 Favourite Xbox 360 Games.

1. Oblvion
2. Fallout 3
3. Fable 2
4. Halo 3
5. Gears 2

----------


## tysoncaldwell

Xbox 360 is my favorite game genre and I have a lot of games in the collection itself. Need for Speed, Mass Effect II, Halo II, Gears Of War II and Starcraft II ​​are my favorite Xbox 360. It really is the best game genre.

----------


## farangocard

I also like to play XBOX games and my most favorite ones are: Age of Empires, Splinter Cell Conviction, Driver San Francisco, Call of Duty Modern Warfare 3, Medal of honor and Spiderman Shattered Dimensions.

----------


## MikeHendrick

I have an X-Box 360 games. It is such a nice experience to play on it. Two sets of 360 mines are the favorites is Halo 2 and other effects of the Mass is 2.

----------


## arenajacs

XBOX 360 is the best and excellent gaming console. its offer great gaming collection. there are some best games of this console like halo 3, fable 2, bioshock, fallout 3, gears of war 2, fight night round 3 and many more. all these games are cool and enjoyable.

----------


## jinvandam

These are all my favorite Xbox 360 Games:
1. Mass Effect
2. Call Of Duty
3. Age Of Empire
4. Rage

----------


## elamcummins

Microsoft's console X-Box 360 has some outstanding games. Some my favorite games are: *1*. Mass Effects *2*. Call of Duty: Modern Warfare *3*. Gears of War *4*. Fallout 3  *5*. Age of Empire

----------


## jinkjack

These are my Favorite Xbox 360 Games 
- Fallout 3
- Call Of Duty 
- Halo: Reach 
- Rage

----------


## memboxlee

These are my favourite 360 games.
1. Medal of honor
2. Mass Effect 2
3. Counter-Strike
4. Call of Duty.

----------


## jessifort

These are my favourite 360 games.
- Halo Wars
- Jungle Hunt 
- Touchdown Football
- General Lee.

----------


## thomasgreek

My favorite X-box games are BioShock, Mass Effect 2, Red Dead Redemption, Halo: Reach, Fallout 3, Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare and Gears of War 2.

----------


## rozerparero

These are all my favorite x box 360 games:
1. Call of Duty
2. Age of Empire
3. Mass Effect 2
4. Splinter Cell

----------


## thomasgreek12

There are lots of games in XBOX 360 which are my favorite. Here are some of them: Gears of War 2, Prince of Persia Sands of time, James Bond Blood Stone, Need for Speed Most Wanted, Battlefield Bad Company 2, etc.

----------


## jenysjacob

XBOX 360 is one of the best and interesting gaming console. its offer great gaming collection. there are best games of this console like mass effect, halo wars, call of duty, fallout 3, counter strike and many more. all these games are powerful and enjoyable.

----------


## rockmichale

Playing Game is my favorite hobbies. I play Game in so many console but X Box 360 is my favorite Console and These my favorite X Box 360 Games : Dark Souls , Batman: Arkham City , Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3 , Battlefield 3 , Gears of War 3  , Fallout: New Vegas  , Left 4 Dead 2...

----------


## tawandamupariwa

Here are some of my most favorite XBOX 360 games: Mass Effect 2, Just Cause 2, Medal of honor, James Bond Blood Stone, Call of Duty Modern Warfare, Splinter Cell Conviction, Age of Empires, Civilization IV and Red Alert 3.

----------


## razerparero

These are all my favorite Xbox 360 games :
1. Delta Force
2. IGI
3. Mass Effect 2
4. Splinter Cell

----------


## winslettom

My favorite Xbox 360 Games are
1. Portal 2
2. Dirt 3
3. NHL 12
4. Bastion

----------


## chilsonrolen

My favorite XBox 360 games are: Battlefield 3, Fallout: New Vegas, Batman: Arkham City, GoldenEye 007: Reloaded, The Lord of the Rings: War in the North, Dark Souls, Dead Island and Gears of War 3.

----------


## markleo

There are lots of games in XBOX 360 which are my favorite. Here are some of them: Gears of War 2, Prince of Persia Sands of time, James Bond Blood Stone, Need for Speed Most Wanted, Battlefield Bad Company 2, etc.

----------


## travolttacage

My favorite Xbox 360 games are :
1. Portal 2
2. Mass Effect 2
3. Deus ex : Human Revolution
4. Call of Duty

----------


## sunnyhamer

These are my favourite 360 games:-


- Fallout 3
- Call Of Duty
- Halo: Reach
- Rage

----------


## alstonkenn

I have just by gaming console X Box 360 for my younger brother. Sometimes I am also playing some of games on it. My all time top favourite games in this gaming console are such as Call of Duty, Need For Speed Most Wanted, Splinter Cell Conviction, James Bond Blood Stone and Test Drive Unlimited II.

----------


## andernorm

Xbox games are the best and the nice games, people like to play these games and have fun. I like to play Xbox games whenever I got time. Some of my favourite Xbox games are Batman: Arkham City, Assassin's Creed: Revelations, Saints Row: The Third, Grand Theft Auto IV, Dead Island and Saints Row 2. These are the best and the nice games.

----------


## haddinsteve

I like to play games and most of time i play game in Xbox 360. These are mine favorite Xbox 360 Games Like : Prince of Persia Sands of time, James Bond Blood Stone,Gears of War 2,  Battlefield Bad Company 2, Portal 2 ,  Need for Speed Most Wanted and Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare.

----------


## denyywoker

Here are mine,

1. Halo reach
2. Mass effect 2
3. Call of duty: black ops
4. Assassins creed: brotherhood
5. Halo 3

----------


## descuentoropa

My favorite xbox 360 games are:
1. Mass Effect 2
2. Gears of War 2
3. Prince of Persia Sands of time
4. James Bond Blood Stone

----------


## lakesideweddingevent

Favorite Xbox 360 Games.

    Red Dead Redemption
    Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare
    Fight Night Round 3

----------


## marrypoker

Mine are.

Mass effect 
Dragon Age: Origins
Gears of War 
Assasin's Creed 2

----------


## warnchrist

Xbox is also a very goos and popular gaming console and having some unique and different types of games. Some of best games on it are such as Batman: Arkham City, Dead Rising 2, Prince of Persia, Shadows of the Damned and Dynasty Warriors Gundam 3.

----------


## linesupplygrow

I also like to play games on XBOX 360 and here are my most favorite XBOX games:

1. Half life 2
2. Homefront
3. Halo 2
4. Midtown Madness 2
5. Medal of honor

----------


## loriwrox

Fifa 11 & NHL 11 are the top ones at the moment, but then Ive just brougt Black Ops and Kinect so that could change very quickly.

----------


## abbotabner

My favorite Xbox 360 games are Mass effect 2, Just case 2, Call of Duty 4 and NFS the run. This is compatable with Xbox. So you can enjoy this games with lots of action and much more effects are really good in this games.

----------


## tromsteven

Xbox 360 is my favourite game of all time and I have a lot of games in the selection itself. Mass Effect II, Halo II, Gears Of War II and Need for Speed ​​are my favourite Xbox 360. It really is the best game genre.

----------


## lololopezz

I love to play Xbox games here are some games I have played
Call of duty 4
Mass effect 2
Delta force

----------


## hansieclarke

Mine favorite Xbox 360 games are :
1. Red Dead Redemption,
2. Halo: Reach,
3. Fallout 3,
4. Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare

----------


## kadentrom

Top 5 games


1. Halo reach
2. Mass effect 2
3. Call of duty: black ops
4. Assassins creed: brotherhood
5. Halo 3

----------


## seniorlivingca

There are lots of games in XBOX 360 which are my favorite. Here are some of them: Gears of War 2, Prince of Persia Sands of time, James Bond Blood Stone, Need for Speed Most Wanted, Battlefield Bad Company 2, etc.

----------


## michaelwaughan

These are all my favorite xbox 360 games : Portal 2,  Red Dead Redemption,  Batman: Arkham Asylum, BioShock, Mass Effect 2, Halo: Reach, Fallout 3, Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare, Gears of War 2, Fight Night Round 3, Crackdown, Viva Pinata: Trouble in Paradise, Forza Motorsport 3 and Assassin's Creed II.

----------


## johnnymoorey

Mine favorite Xbox  360 games are :
1. James Bond Blood Stone
2. Call of Duty Modern Warfare
3. Splinter Cell Conviction
4.  Age of Empires

----------


## hellyander

Xbox games are very entertag and fun giving, people like to play xbox games. Some of my favorite xbox games are The Darkness II, Final Fantasy XIII-2, 
Kinect Star Wars, Gotham City Impostors and Mass Effect 2.

----------


## katestone17

My favorite Xbox games are
Call of Duty 4
God of War 3
IGI 2
Dragon Age 2

----------


## petersidle10

There are lots of games in XBOX 360 which are my favorite. Here are some of them: Gears of War 2, Prince of Persia Sands of time, James Bond Blood Stone, Need for Speed Most Wanted, Battlefield Bad Company 2, etc.

----------


## cpaoutsourcing

My favorite X-box games are BioShock, Mass Effect 2, Red Dead Redemption, Halo: Reach, Fallout 3, Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare and Gears of War 2.

----------


## outsourcefirm

There are lots of game titles in XBOX 360 which are my preferred. Here are some of them: Equipment of War 2, Knight in shg armor of Persia Beaches of time, Wayne Rapport System Diamond, Need for Rate Most Desired, War Bad Company 2, etc.

----------


## alexmyke

My favorite Xbox 360 games are Gears of War, Halo 3, Left 4 Dead, Forza Motorsport 2, Project Gotham Racing 3, Perfect Dark Zero, Ninja Gaiden II and Blue Dragon.

----------


## offshoreaccouting

There are plenty of games in XBOX 360 which are my recommended. Here are some of them: Devices of War 2, Dark night in shg armour of Persia Seashores of your time, John Connection Program Precious stone, Need for Amount Most Preferred, War Bad Organization 2, etc.

----------


## paulssmith

My favorite X box games are
Star War 2
Red Alert
Basket ball

----------


## mikedake

These are my favorite games.

1. Halo:Reach
2. Red Dead Redemption
3. Modern Warfare 2
4. Rock Band 2
5. Oblivion

----------


## enriquekenn

Some of my6 favorite X box 360 video games are: James Bond Blood Stone, Portal II, Call of Duty Modern Warfare, Mass Effect 3, Splinter Cell Conviction, Mafia 2, Age of Empires, Counter Strike, Halo Reach and Assassins creed: brotherhood.

----------


## offshoreaccouting

My favorite X-box games are Mass Effect 2, Red Dead Redemption, Fallout 3 and Gears of War 2.

----------


## cpaoutsourcing

My preferred X-box video games are BioShock, Huge Effect 2, Red Deceased Payoff, Halo: Arrive at, Results 3, Call of Work 4: Modern Combat and Equipment of War 2.

----------


## helena27

These are my favorite games
Limbo
Basketball
Counter strike
Half life

----------


## johnsondepp

I love to play xbox 360 games. It is one of the best gaming console according to me. I have played lots of games but my favourite xbox 360 game is Call of Duty Modern Warfare. I love to play this game again and again.

----------


## anderphillip

Xbox 360 games are the best and the nice games, people love to play these games and have fun. James Bond Blood Stone, Call of Duty Modern Warfare, Just Cause 2 and Medal of honor are some of my favorite xbox 360 games.

----------


## cristood

Mine all time favorite Xbox 360 games are Assassin's Creed II, Max Payne 2, Halo 3, Resident Evil 5, Ninja Gaiden, The Witcher, Prototype, Far Cry 2 and Dead or Alive.

----------


## neallbeck

My favorite xbox 360 games are Gears of war 3, Dead space 2, and Mortal kombat. Dead space 2 is amazing game which has great creation of animations. The theme of game make it live which attract me more.

----------


## benjaminzabler

My favorite Xbox games are Red Dead Redemption, Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare, Fight Night Round 3, Gear of War, Saints Row, Red Dead Redemption, Perfect Dark Zero, Battlefield: Bad Company 2, The Orange Box, Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon Advanced Warfighter 2. These all games has very good creation of graphics and sound.

----------


## alanrogers

My Favorite Xbox 360 Games are as below :-

1  Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare
2 Fight Night Round 3
3 Forza Motorsport 4
4 Hitman Blood Money 
5 Deus Ex: Human Revolution

----------


## michealpeter58

There are lots of games in XBOX 360 which are my favorite. Here are some of them: Gears of War 2, Prince of Persia Sands of time, James Bond Blood Stone, Need for Speed Most Wanted, Battlefield Bad Company 2, etc.

----------


## sandraamoose

My favorite Xbox 360 games are
Rage
Minecraft
Need for speed

----------


## Chrisbryan

I was playing Forza Motorsport 4 some few weeks ago and I am totally loving it till now. This is my favorite game.

----------


## burceyork92

My favorite Xbox 360 games are:
Red alert
Fallout 3
Rage
Fight Night Round 3

----------


## rickeydepp

XBOX 360 is the best and excellent gaming console. its offer great gaming collection. there are some best games of this console like Fallout 3 and Gear of War. I love to play this games.

----------


## vocejohn

Xbox 360 is always be a my favorite gaming genre. I like to playing various xbox 360 games and mine favorite games are Gears of War 2, Mass Effect 2, Red Dead Redemption, Halo: Reach and Prototype 2.

----------


## abdouacly

Xbox 360 is good console of video games. It increase well sound effects and attraction of games. It is a device which improve well interest of gamers.

----------


## shaggywills

My favorite Xbox games
Final Fantasy XIII-2
SSX
Halo:Reach

----------


## martina22

My favorite Xbox games are as following:
Call of Duty:Modern Warfare3
Aliens: Colonial Marines

----------


## seniorlivingcan

There are lots of games in XBOX 360 which are my favorite. Here are some of them: Gears of War 2, Prince of Persia Sands of time, James Bond Blood Stone, Need for Speed Most Wanted, Battlefield Bad Company 2, etc.

----------


## madonnas

My favorite Xbox games are:
Hockey Fights
SSX
Halo 
Prototype 2

----------


## onlyfairings

There are lots of games in XBOX 360 which are my favorite. Here are some of them: Gears of War 2, Prince of Persia Sands of time, James Bond Blood Stone, Need for Speed Most Wanted, Battlefield Bad Company 2, etc.

----------


## seniorlivingcan

There are lots of games in XBOX 360 which are my favorite. Here are some of them: Gears of War 2, Prince of Persia Sands of time, James Bond Blood Stone, Need for Speed Most Wanted, Battlefield Bad Company 2, etc.

----------


## kevinpeter480

There are lots of games in XBOX 360 which are my favorite. Here are some of them: Gears of War 2, Prince of Persia Sands of time, James Bond Blood Stone, Need for Speed Most Wanted, Battlefield Bad Company 2, etc.

----------


## lovelycarol

Some of my favorite Xbox games are:
Halo:Reach
Mass Effect 3

----------


## lancejack125

My favorite X-box games are BioShock, Mass Effect 2, Red Dead Redemption, Halo: Reach, Fallout 3, Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare and Gears of War 2.

----------


## craighood

Xbox 360 is the best and excellent gaming console. its offer great gaming collection. There are some best games of this console like Mass effect 2 and Gear of War. I love to play this games anytime.

----------


## tonyzabler

There are lots of XBOX 360 games but my most favorite game is Mass effect 2. It is a better game then the original Mass effect. It is a simple and pain, combat is better, the side mission are much better.I like also fallout 3, red dead redemption, fight night round 3.

----------


## seniorlivingcan

There are lots of games in XBOX 360 which are my favorite. Here are some of them: Gears of War 2, Prince of Persia Sands of time, James Bond Blood Stone, Need for Speed Most Wanted, Battlefield Bad Company 2, etc.

----------


## perybutler

My favorite xbox games are Mass effects II, God of war, and Call of duty modern warfare II. These are the best xbox games which increase good attraction of gamers. It has well creation of 3d and multimedia effects which increase its best clarity.

----------


## pollardjack59

There are lots of games in XBOX 360 which are my favorite. Here are some of them: Gears of War 2, Prince of Persia Sands of time, James Bond Blood Stone, Need for Speed Most Wanted, Battlefield Bad Company 2, etc.

----------


## kevinpollard578

My favorite X-box games are BioShock, Mass Effect 2, Red Dead Redemption, Halo: Reach, Fallout 3, Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare and Gears of War 2.

----------


## johnymorgans

Xbox360 is another gaming console and i play a lot on this console. It is really good regarding the graphics and programming. Few of the favotrite game s on this console are  Mass Effect 2, Fallout 3, Call of Duty etc...

----------


## peteradams589

Favorite Xbox 360 Games.

    Red Dead Redemption
    Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare
    Fight Night Round 3

----------


## Monicastone

My favorite Xbox game are
Need for speed
Army Men 2

----------


## tellymaxx

Mass Effect 3, Batman: Arkham City, SSX, Portal 2, Rage, Deus Ex: Human Revolution and Rage are some of mine favorite xbox 360 games. These games are very entertag and fun giving. I love to play these games.

----------


## robinjkson

Some favorite Xbox game
The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim
Minecraft

----------


## jackson-sandra

My favorite Xbox game:
I am Alive
Halo:Reach
Prototype

----------


## Annespaceyy

Following are my favorite Xbox games:
Silent Hill :Big Grin: ownpour
Minecraft
Fallout: New Vegas

----------


## Baconmi

My favorite Xbox games are mention below:
- Final Fantasy XIII-2
- Resident Evil: Operation Raccoon City
- Fable: The Journey

----------


## justinthomsony

My most favorite Xbox 360 games are as mentioned below.

1. Hitman: Blood Money
2. Red Dead Redemption
3. Halo:Reach
4. BioShock
5. Fallout 3

----------


## seniorlivingcan

My favorite X-box games are BioShock, Mass Effect 2, Red Dead Redemption, Halo: Reach, Fallout 3, Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare and Gears of War 2.

----------


## Tomasim

Hockey FIghts
Aliens: Colonial Marines
Prototype

----------


## Lizaaswift

The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim and Darksiders  are my favorite XBox 360 games.

----------


## naomiweelson

Most favorite Xbox game is Virtua Fight 5. This game have excellent graphic.

----------


## aliensq

Playing Xbox is great fun. I usually play Deus Ex: Human Revolution , Dragon's Dogma..

----------


## thomasmarteen

My favorite X-box games are BioShock, Mass Effect 2, Red Dead Redemption, Halo: Reach, Fallout 3, Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare and Gears of War 2.

----------


## pretty--lady

Favorite Xbox game are Dragon's Dogma , Fallout: New Vegas .

----------


## rickyanti

I like playing game. My favorite Xbox game:
Fallout 3 	
Mass Effect 3

----------


## christinablk

I play game when I get free.
Red Dead Redemption 	
Mass Effect 2 
The Walking Dead: Episode 2 are my favorite game.

----------


## shauntett25

Favorite Xbox 360 Games.

    Red Dead Redemption
    Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare
    Fight Night Round 3

----------


## messiminaj

My favorite game are Assassin's Creed: Brotherhood, Max Payne 3, Halo: Reach .

----------


## johanssoncolin

My most favorite game are
Gears of War 3 
Battlefield 3

----------


## Misrarobin

Mine favorite xbox game
Forza Motorsport 4 	
Lollipop Chainsaw

----------


## LindsayWilliams30

My favorite game are
Darksiders II 	
NBA 2K12

----------


## jamesmockery

Xbox 360 game console is really good gaming console. I am also using xbox 360 game. My favourite xbox 360 game is Battlefield 3 and need for speed. Both games are daily playing in my xbox 360 game.

----------


## manojabichandani

My favorite XBOX360 Game is Smack-down Vs Raw and Cal of Duty.

----------


## Stewardlucy

Favorite of mine is Deus Ex: Human Revolution

----------


## bhagwatijayraj

There are lots of games in XBOX 360 which are my favorite. Here are some of them: Gears of War 2, Prince of Persia Sands of time, James Bond Blood Stone, Need for Speed Most Wanted, Battlefield Bad Company 2, etc.

----------

